# Evan's QB-35 Video thread



## evangilder (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi guys, I have been slowly editting videos from the QB-35 fly-in. Here is the first installment. There will be more after this one as I get around to doing the edits. 

I have left the sound intact so you can hear the engine sounds. 8)

Clip one: Hawker Sea Fury
Taxi out as wings unfold, rollout to runway, take and landing.

Enjoy!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 17, 2005)

Great video, les. Great video work.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks, d, but I am evan, not les.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 17, 2005)

Very slick Evan! Seeing "CMA" brings back memories! I could see the mist rolling in as the Sea Fury took off.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 17, 2005)

super,






sunny


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Great video! 8) What a lovely noise it makes. I look forward to more!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

Very, very nice video of the Sea Fury! Beautiful! 
Now if only they'd paint the "old" maple leaf roundel on it.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments. Because of the encouragement, I took a break from packing to do another quick edit. 

Clip 2: SNJ-5 (AT-6) "War Dog", flown by John Collver. 
Same basic idea as the first clip, but less taxi time.

Enjoy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry, man, I was tired. I'm so used to sayin' that...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Great work on the SNJ-5 video too, *evan*!!! Great stuff. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 18, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2005)

And now for something completely different. I have a couple of non-warbird ones. This one is the Pitts S2C, owned and flown by Bill Cornick. He is an amazing aerobatic pilot, 73 years old but in better shape than me! I have a video of his routine somewhere as well I may post at another time.

Enjoy this one too!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2005)

This one is a little big, but definitely worth the download. I don't see too many videos of the Northrop N9M. This is the only one flying today and it's a beauty! Warmup, taxi, takeoff, flypast and landing. You get the whole enchilada with this one.

Enjoy this clip of a one of a kind.


----------



## Beni (Jun 18, 2005)

great clips!!! (This time in the right place....)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 18, 2005)

Those were pretty cool. The N9M was interesting to see alright.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2005)

I got lots of video of that one because it is a one of a kind. That way, you all could enjoy it as well. 8)


----------



## trackend (Jun 19, 2005)

I liked all of those clips very much Evan thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2005)

Great job, evan! Really good, especially that N9M! Very interesting, and good camera work.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. It's nice to be able to share them with people who appreciate them. You show them to the non-aviation buff, and they say "oh yes an airplane." I am getting a few more ready. I may be offline for a couple of days starting tomorrow as it will be moving day (ugh!) and I will have to wait until the afternoon to get my cable internet. Plus it will be unpacking time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

Excellent clips E... All the clips u have posted in the past and here have been great.... I think I like hearing the sound of those engines more so than some Joe Satriani.....

Thanks for those, and keep em coming...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2005)

Here is kind of a cool one. Get buzzed by a pair of T-28s. I love the roar of those Wright Cyclones! 

Just a quick flyover then landing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2005)

Another cool one.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice.,..


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad you guys are enjoying these. I have a few for the end that really rock! 8) But for now, this. I once told someone when taking pictures or video of an airplane always put yourself between the sun and the plane. Here is an exception, unless you like getting oily and your lens oily as well!

B-25 Mitchell. One engine going, the other at startup. Another Wright Cyclone roar!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2005)

In the words of William Shatner, "Ex...ell...ent!".


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2005)

I love that sound! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite old warbirds. The Grumman F4F Martlett. This one just took off, did his thing and returned home, so I only got the takeoff on this trip. Check out the condensation off the prop tips.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2005)

That's a good looking old bird, I don't care what anyone else says. 
The prop condensation was neat. I'm not sure why exactly, but personally I prefer the look of the Wildcat/Martlett in the RN FAA colours.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2005)

Me too. Last year at the CMA air show, it was my favorite warbird. The judges felt so too and awarded it best warbird of the show.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay guys, three more videos. This is the first installment of the "multiple warbird" category. This is the F8F-2 Bearcat and the A-1H Skyraider together. Taxi, takeoff, flypast and landing.

Enjoy!


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2005)

Superb Eric, That Bearcat sounds so sweet, I love it. it even growls like an old bear if I take any Video at Duxford next month I hope they come out half as good as yours m8


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks trackend. If you take your time with it, they should be great.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 23, 2005)

props on those videos, they're killer! I love crankin the sound on my computer sound system so you can hear the rumble through the house... man I love it! I read an article in the paper today about a b-24 on display close to where i live at a museum, i want to go get some pictures and video if i can. They're offering rides- for $400 a person! i would do it but that's all the money I have. seriously, how cool would it be?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2005)

I haven't taken a ride in one...yet, but it is cool to walk through one of those old birds. The history is amazing and it is really interesting to go to each position and look out to see the field of view they would have had.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is the second of the multiple aircraft series. This one is David Price's P-51 "Cottonmouth" and the CAF's F8F-2 Bearcat. You even get to see the Mustang do a hot-rod taxi. He wouldn't get away with that during normal flight ops, but this was not a normal evening. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Very cool! 8) I saw a third aircraft in the sky there as well, what was that?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

Great Clip........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2005)

On the fly-by, there was also the SeaFury. I have one more to upload and will probably do it either later today or tomorrow morning. The last clip is 30 Meg, but when you see it, you will see why.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2005)

Okay guys, time for the final installment of the QB-35 video thread. This one is kind of big (31 MB), but it is worth it, I believe. This one is the B-25 Mitchell, Zero and the Hellcat. You get to see, taxi, takeoff and landing. The roar of the hellcat is awesome! 

Enjoy it guys!


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 25, 2005)

awesome! i've never seen a zero in modern footage. also, the b-25 is really cool.


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the tips you gave me Evan on tracking seagulls with a zoom It has been really good practice I've got a X2 converter for my new video cam so it gives me X 40 (around 600mm 35mm equivalent) I followed a light aircraft from my side of the Thames and he was flying along the opposite shore which is about 2 miles away and he filled half the frame so its looking good for next weekend (assuming the weather is ok of course) anything beyond X 40 even with a pan tilt tripod and any sort of bareably smooth motion seems to be almost impossible I have also been playing with a couple of editing packages which I'm slowly getting the hang of so fingers crossed Evan.
Please keep posting your brilliant clips I luv em all (plus I'm nicking some videoing techniques from you  )


----------

